
Where is Wendy Carlos? (2019) - rectang
https://www.culturedmag.com/wendy-carlos/
======
rectang
The relative difficulty of finding Wendy Carlos recordings came up in the
thread on Bach.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23393234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23393234)

> _As DeLuca says: "It is okay that Wendy Carlos is private and that she makes
> her music difficult to find; it makes her music more special."_

I doubt the scarcity is a marketing ploy, though HN's entrepreneurs might find
that aspect interesting to analyze. My guess is that Carlos is financially
secure, has gotten all she wants out of her career in entertainment, and
doesn't want to engage publicly any more.

~~~
Freak_NL
At 80 years of age not wanting to deal with society beyond a close circle of
trusted people is not all that strange, even if one doesn't consider poor
health and the general effects of the deterioration of body and mind at that
age.

Her works _are_ available, just not in a form accessible to the majority —
sometimes her albums can be found on CD or vinyl in second-hand shops, but
lossless FLAC copies are of course available on-line here and there.
Obviously, the latter likely run foul of copyright laws, but her music will be
available for future generations.

I always wonder what creators think of the issue of their legacy. Some are
meticulous, or even downright cruel about it (Prince comes to mind), but I
guess some just don't see it as their problem any more.

